
Valerio Proietti of MooTools regarding Sizzle - qhoxie
http://mootools.net/blog/2008/12/04/sizzle/#more-115
======
qhoxie
This is another disappointing showing of Valerio making ad hominem attacks to
defend his framework.

I like MooTools, and I even agree with much of what his reasoning is for not
adopting Sizzle, but the way he voices it is frustrating. First, he addresses
a collaborative open source project setting as a short coming of the
integration. While I can appreciate his desire to maintain coding style across
all of MooTools, this argument is poorly constructed. He then covers himself
with this:

 _Or we could fork it, which would negate any proposed benefits, like having
all developers of all frameworks work on a common piece of code._

But forking a project hardly negates the collaborative benefits. Perhaps he is
unfamiliar with a dvcs workflow?

